# Corsa D Engine Bay Clean



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Had this car just over 2 months now and waiting to properly clean the engine bay, I used APC and a watering can the first two times which produced good results but after I had cleaned each time I think water got on some of the belts and made an alarming noise (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=272002) . Since then the car has been fine but I decided to give the engine bay a go with my steam cleaner which produced the following -










The steam cleaner along with a few old microfibres removed the old turtlewax nano dressing with ease but I am yet to dress it with AG vinyl and rubber as my trigger has broken and dont want the dressing drying patchy like the last one.

I took care around the electrics and covered them up somewhat using common sense not to blast them but carefully wipe over them at best (much like not blasting water into the electrics with normal engine washing. The overall process I will use again as it takes out a lot of the risk for me that normal water washing creates and the engine bay is effectively dry in minutes after you wipe everything away ready for dressing.

As with any detailing process the main focus is to be methodical and particularly with engine bay detailing the more time and work you put in the better the result.

No before's sorry - was just so enthusiastic about removing this dreaded so called dressing!!

Think I will give the mini's engine bay a spruce up again as the dressing I used here has done nothing but attract dust with its sticky silicone like make-up.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=251819


----------

